# Stainless Steel popsicle molds...found something



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

At the beginning of the summer, there were a few posts asking about stainless steel popsicle molds. I was at the big evil Wal-Mart today and found 2.5 ounce stainless steel condiment cups - a little smaller than a bathroom dixie cup. To me, these are PERFECT and the only thing I have found to use. They were with the general kitchenwares...where they keep the utensils, paper towel racks, knife sets and small kitchen stuff.







:


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Great idea!

Thanks for sharing.







:


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

These might also be available at an Indian grocery store


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Indian stores. We have a lot around here.

As for my Wal-Mart find....I just wanted to mention that they were $0.97 cents for a pack of 4.


----------



## loriedna (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abendigo* 
There is a new online store http://www.thetickletrunk.com that is bringing in stainless steel popsicle molds. They have tons of other great stainless steel stuff, at great prices. Its worth a look.

Wow, this is amazing news! Thanks so much for posting it. I'm going to watch this.


----------

